# Where to get Mac Games



## RSkwiat (Mar 11, 2004)

Where do i find Mac games to purchase for my G4?  I can find plenty of PC games, but i might want one or two for my G4 when i get bored at school  ::evil::


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 11, 2004)

Try www.macgames.com www.aspyr.com www.macmall.com www.amazon.com etc.


----------



## cockneygeezer (Mar 12, 2004)

RSkwiat said:
			
		

> Where do i find Mac games to purchase for my G4?  I can find plenty of PC games, but i might want one or two for my G4 when i get bored at school  ::evil::




Depends where you live? If you live in the UK, the only place to really go for cheap Mac games is:

http://www.macgold.co.uk/

Or, you can sit around and wait and pick up a a cheap game or two on eBay.

Hope it helps?


----------



## Viro (Mar 12, 2004)

I use http://www.macgold.co.uk as the games are cheap, and they're pretty reliable with delivery.


----------



## drunkmac (Mar 12, 2004)

But if you live in the USA, CompUSA and Apple stores have them. Other than that, try online.


----------



## Drizzt (Mar 12, 2004)

www.gogamer.com is another good place.  They have a seperate section for their mac games.  Usually pretty good prices overall on them as well.


----------



## LoadRunner2 (Mar 12, 2004)

Fry's Electronic also carries mac software.


----------



## nb3004 (Mar 13, 2004)

ill second gogamer.com, they have great prices and, you can find old school games like Duke Nukem and more from that era for $1.90.


----------



## KUguy808 (Apr 1, 2004)

Yeah, if you also have a MicroCenter nearby, they have a great Mac department.


----------

